# ImmiAccount - 'Request Complete' is to be done after Health Checkup ??



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have CO assigned on my case and he has requested for Health records. I have completed it in an approved hospital. They said they will upload the health documents..

But below information from my ImmiAccount is confusing. Should we (can we) upload the health documents or will it be all set correct automatically? Kindly advise..

Thanks,
Mathew



> Supporting documents
> The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document
> 
> Attach document
> ...


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

When did you do your medicals, on which date?
If its less than a week, do wait for some time until the hospital uploads, then you can call and confirm from them. Also you may use emedical client to check status of your medicals.


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. My question was very specific... Even after hospital authorities upload the medical checkup results, still do I need to do anything on my ImmiAccount for case file to be available to CO (case officer).

Thanks,
Mathew


----------



## natty.punjabi (Apr 16, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Thanks for the answer. My question was very specific... Even after hospital authorities upload the medical checkup results, still do I need to do anything on my ImmiAccount for case file to be available to CO (case officer).
> 
> Thanks,
> Mathew


no you need not do anything. the hospital panel will upload the result to DIBP. you can check your health details by clicking on health details button. once they have uploaded the result it will show something like "health clearance provided, visa processing for this xyz candidate can continue ". you won't know the outcome of your tests until and unless CO reviews your case. only if you have very adverse health conditions which may require more tests will your hospital contact you. hope this helps


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

natty.punjabi said:


> no you need not do anything. the hospital panel will upload the result to DIBP. you can check your health details by clicking on health details button. once they have uploaded the result it will show something like "health clearance provided, visa processing for this xyz candidate can continue ". you won't know the outcome of your tests until and unless CO reviews your case. only if you have very adverse health conditions which may require more tests will your hospital contact you. hope this helps


Dear Friend,

Thanks for the reply. First of all congrats in getting the VISA.

I checked with hospital authorities, and they said for PR cases, it will take a week's time after uploading of the documents, to get it reflected in the system.. Was that same in your case? If that is true, it should be getting reflected for me tomorrow evening...

Thanks & Regards,
Mathew


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have an update. I clicked on the 'Get Health Details' button that was still available. I got the below info:

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

So they have received my medical documents... 

But now, still the 'Request complete' button is active. Following is its description..

"If you have attached all requested documents through this ImmiAccount, click the 'Request complete' button below to assist the department to identify this application as being ready for assessment."

I am really not sure what to do with it.. I have not submitted any documents, only hospital authorities uploaded those... How can I inform the case officer that they can continue with my file?

Does anyone has specifically experienced this condition ?

Thanks in advance for the replies..

Regards,
Mathew


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an update. I clicked on the 'Get Health Details' button that was still available. I got the below info:
> 
> ...


Dear Mathew,

You have to click on that "request complete" button so that your CO would informed about the same.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an update. I clicked on the 'Get Health Details' button that was still available. I got the below info:
> 
> ...



Hi,

May i know from where did you get the medicals done and how was the experience?
Cost?
Thanks


----------



## Prax007 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an update. I clicked on the 'Get Health Details' button that was still available. I got the below info:
> 
> ...



Hello,
My medical documents were uploaded on 7th July. However, i dont see the button as you suggested above. Is it a good idea to inform CO about completion of medicals or is it like CO will himself get notification about the medicals? kindly confirm.


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Mathew,
> 
> You have to click on that "request complete" button so that your CO would informed about the same.


Thanks Sameer. Anyone else has similar experience and what was the option adopted?


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Prax007 said:


> Hello,
> My medical documents were uploaded on 7th July. However, i dont see the button as you suggested above. Is it a good idea to inform CO about completion of medicals or is it like CO will himself get notification about the medicals? kindly confirm.


Hi There,

I am as well not sure whether to contact them. In my case, I do not have the CO's email id as well...

Regards,
Mathew


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mathew1977 said:


> Thanks Sameer. Anyone else has similar experience and what was the option adopted?


Hi Mathew,

I have similar experience with you, my CO ask me to do health check and I've done that on Monday, now when I click to check my health details it says : "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required", I then proceed to click "Request complete". Is that how it works?


----------



## HridHassan (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,
We have applied for 189 visa and CO asked us to complete our health examination. We did this as well. And in my immiAccount it is showing "Health clearance Provided - No action required" and a message 

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

1) What does that mean?
2) Do I need to click "Request Complete" button? Or the CO will automatically get informed?

TIA.


----------



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello, 

I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

However, do I need to click on "Information provided" for the CO to review? 

I still have this "If you have attached all requested documents through this ImmiAccount, click the 'Request complete' button below to assist the department to identify this application as being ready for assessment."

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jadg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears
> 
> ...


Did the CO ask for any other document or clarification also ?
Or it is just the medicals ?

Cheers


----------



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Did the CO ask for any other document or clarification also ?
> Or it is just the medicals ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

No further or clarification, only medical. My medical just finished 3 days ago, and now the hospital submitted to DIBP. So my concern is whether I click the button "information provided" or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jadg said:


> Hi,
> 
> No further or clarification, only medical. My medical just finished 3 days ago, and now the hospital submitted to DIBP. So my concern is whether I click the button "information provided" or not.


As the medical report tab shows no action required for all applicants, you can go ahead and press the IP button

Cheers


----------



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As the medical report tab shows no action required for all applicants, you can go ahead and press the IP button
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------

